# Pics of Kirk L-Bracket for 5D MKIII



## Mike Miami (Apr 25, 2012)

Here

http://www.kirkphoto.com/L-Braket_for_Canon_5D_Mark_III.html#

I've been anxious to see what the L bracket would look like. So in case anyone else was too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks! Still with the gap like the RRS L-bracket. I hope the 1D X brackets are a closer fit.


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm a newb. How does this bracket help you take pictures? It seems like a tripod head can hold the camera sideways just fine.


----------



## LanceF (Apr 25, 2012)

Allows you to shoot in both landscape and portrait all while keeping the camera in the same spot without the need to readjust your tripods height and alignment and your camera is not hanging off the side of the tripod head.


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 25, 2012)

The gap is there for a reason. (See the attached link) The gap allows for the rubber covers to be moved out of your way. Plus, the bracket connects to the neck-strap loop for added stability & strength. I don't see how it could possibly be more form fitting, without sacrificing functionality.

http://www.kirkphoto.com/images/BL5DMarkIIIj.jpg


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks! Still with the gap like the RRS L-bracket. I hope the 1D X brackets are a closer fit.



You mean the little nick-out where the TC-80N3 plug sits?
Exactly the reason I went for Kirk over RRS for my 7D, Kirk has the nick but RRS has a complete hole, their bracket is more of an open-loop, just looked a lot more stable than the RRS version. Looks like they've both done as before for their 5D3 model.
Kirk 5D3 model does look like it's got a a bit more distance camera-clamp though. Maybe they had to stand it off further for the new inputs?


----------



## schmule (Apr 25, 2012)

LanceF said:


> Allows you to shoot in both landscape and portrait all while keeping the camera in the same spot without the need to readjust your tripods height and alignment and your camera is not hanging off the side of the tripod head.



To add on what LanceF said, the "L" bracket means the weight of the camera is always above the ball head. When the camera hangs off the side of the tripod, you have a greater risk of it tipping over.


----------



## stl_todd (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodysGamertag said:


> Maybe I'm a newb. How does this bracket help you take pictures? It seems like a tripod head can hold the camera sideways just fine.



I find them the most useful when taking pano or macro shots using either a RRS style pano head or a macro focus rail when your lens doesn't have a tripod collar.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodysGamertag said:


> Maybe I'm a newb. How does this bracket help you take pictures? It seems like a tripod head can hold the camera sideways just fine.



Most tripod heads do allow for a vertical position, but this usually moves the camera way off its position over the center of the tripod, and lowers it as much as 6 inches. So the camera camera & tripod combination is no longer as stable as it could be, or as steady, or at the height of the photographer's eye. And, composition can change substantially. Swapping from horizontal to vertical with an L bracket avoids all that. And of course the heavier & larger the camera/lens the more pronounced the effect. Add a vertical grip, and the problem grows.

Can you live without it? Of course.


----------

